# carrying multiple ***** at once



## badgerfan20 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey i can only carry 2 ***** with all my gear and i need to carry more is there any device i can make or buy that hooks to their feet or something?


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Otter sled?


----------

